# Latarjet Procedure



## Jarant (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a question on what code to use for the Latarjet procedure I am thinking 23462 but I am really not sure.
the op note says:
The coracoid was examined.  It was carefully freed up laterally.  Medially, the pectoralis minor was released.  The medial border of the strap muscles was carefully dissected free to avoid any medial penetration.  The musculocutaneous nerve could be identified in the epineural fat.  The base of the coracoid was identified.  A Latarjet guide was placed and two drill holes placed and tapped and Tophats placed.  The coracoid was then osteotomized at the hook.

The subscapularis split was then made superior third to distal two-thirds.  It was carefully opened up along the lines of its fibers.  A vertical capsulotomy was then performed.  The capsule was removed off the medial glenoid and debrided to a good bleeding surface.  The guide for the Latarjet was then placed onto the coracoid.  It was reduced flush with the glenoid.  Two K-wires were drilled and then two screws placed.  It had excellent compression.  Fluoroscopy confirmed good fit of the screws.  The graft was noted to be flush with the glenoid.

Any help would be great.
Jenny, CPC


----------



## josephmglick (Oct 6, 2010)

I agree with you on the use of 23462.


----------



## Jarant (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you so much.  

Jenny, CPC


----------

